# Shaft Query - R300 vs S300



## One Planer (Dec 4, 2015)

For as long as I've played I've always played R300 shafts. 

When I had a fitting for my current irons, R300 came out the winner. 

I was fitted for my irons at the start of 2013 *before* I'd ever had a lesson. 

Since taking lessons my swing is not even close to where it was when I was fitted. 

After a multitude of change the flight of my ball has gone from a weak pull fade to a lovely draw. As a side result I'm able  to move the club alot faster as the increased distance I have will attest.

The down side being since my last set of changes is the ball flight is far too high. My pro is happy that I'm doing as he asks and,  to be fair to him,  has suggested I change to a stiff shaft for a while. 

I like the weight and feel of the R300 shafts so was just considering a change to S300. 

I think weight wise there's only 3g of difference so they should feel the same weight wise through the swing (?).

Curious as to anyone's thoughts on making b this switch? 

Thanks in advance :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2015)

One Planer said:



			For as long as I've played I've always played R300 shafts. 

When I had a fitting for my current irons, R300 came out the winner. 

I was fitted for my irons at the start of 2013 *before* I'd ever had a lesson. 

Since taking lessons my swing is not even close to where it was when I was fitted. 

After a multitude of change the flight of my ball has gone from a weak pull fade to a lovely draw. As a side result I'm able  to move the club alot faster as the increased distance I have will attest.

The down side being since my last set of changes is the ball flight is far too high. My pro is happy that I'm doing as he asks and,  to be fair to him,  has suggested I change to a stiff shaft for a while. 

I like the weight and feel of the R300 shafts so was just considering a change to S300. 

I think weight wise there's only 3g of difference so they should feel the same weight wise through the swing (?).

Curious as to anyone's thoughts on making b this switch? 

Thanks in advance :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Gaz, just borrow an S300 and have a try, there's not much difference, maybe a slightly heavier with a lower- ish flight maybe.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 4, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Gaz, just borrow an S300 and have a try, there's not much difference, maybe a slightly heavier with a lower- ish flight maybe.
		
Click to expand...

When I added the 4 iron to my old MP32's, the only ones really avaliable had S300.

I hit that fine :mmm: where the rest of the set were R300.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 4, 2015)

Give them a go. As you say the main difference is a few grams weight. If your swing has changed since you were first playing R300, you might benefit further from the small weight difference which might slow your tempo down a shade and add some more control. 

You can also ask a decent pro to step either set to give a flex somewhere between R and S.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 4, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Give them a go. As you say the main difference is a few grams weight. If your swing has changed since you were first playing R300, you might benefit further from the small weight difference which might slow your tempo down a shade and add some more control. 

You can also ask a decent pro to step either set to give a flex somewhere between R and S.
		
Click to expand...

After speaking with my pro earlier he advised me to forget about the 3g weight difference as it'll, probably, be too little to notice. 

He said the  main difference I would notice would be the feeling of the shaft being a little firmer/harsher than what I'm used to in the R300. 

Common sense really. 

The other issue is cost. It'll probably be cheaper to by a set of irons than reshaft my current set.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2015)

One Planer said:



			After speaking with my pro earlier he advised me to forget about the 3g weight difference as it'll, probably, be too little to notice. 

He said the  main difference I would notice would be the feeling of the shaft being a little firmer/harsher than what I'm used to in the R300. 

Common sense really. 

The other issue is cost. It'll probably be cheaper to by a set of irons than reshaft my current set.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine, you could buy a set of Mizuno Mp63 with s300 quite easily, prob the commonest shaft in Mizuno's Ive seen.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 4, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I imagine, you could buy a set of Mizuno Mp63 with s300 quite easily, prob the commonest shaft in Mizuno's Ive seen.
		
Click to expand...

Probably so Patrick.  I'm off to have a mooch about later.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gaz if you have no luck I'd happly lend you my JPX 825 pro for a few weeks it that would help, just pay the post if you like.

But i imagine you won't be interested in Gi irons


----------



## One Planer (Dec 4, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Gaz if you have no luck I'd happly lend you my JPX 825 pro for a few weeks it that would help, just pay the post if you like.

But i imagine you won't be interested in Gi irons

Click to expand...

With what I'm looking at right this second elsewhere on the Internet,  I think you would be very surprised Patrick.

I'm so close to pulling the trigger.

Thank you for the kind offer of the loan. Very much appreciated :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have dynamic gold xp s300. I'd get them pulled an straight swap if you fancy it? 

I've been looking to have a go at the r300 or get fitted for the srixons. 

Grips are prob 5/6-10


----------



## One Planer (Dec 4, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I have dynamic gold xp s300. I'd get them pulled an straight swap if you fancy it? 

I've been looking to have a go at the r300 or get fitted for the srixons. 

Grips are prob 5/6-10
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer pal. 

If what I'm looking at doesn't come off, it may be an option.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			After speaking with my pro earlier he advised me to forget about the 3g weight difference as it'll, probably, be too little to notice. 

He said the  main difference I would notice would be the feeling of the shaft being a little firmer/harsher than what I'm used to in the R300. 

Common sense really. 

The other issue is cost. It'll probably be cheaper to by a set of irons than reshaft my current set.
		
Click to expand...

Well, your pro may not know that TT DG shafts are weight sorted. They make the shafts, weigh them when they come off and label them R300, S200, S300 etc accordingly. The only difference between the two is the weight, and with the retail tolerances,. some R300 and S300 will be almost identical. The shafts are not frequency tested for flex. The flex feeling is really a weight feeling. 

XP is a different type of shaft with a softer tip to flight the ball higher. They may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2015)

What is your reason for changing the shafts OP?

Better flight?
More control?
Because they're shiny?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Well, your pro may not know that TT DG shafts are weight sorted. They make the shafts, weigh them when they come off and label them R300, S200, S300 etc accordingly. The only difference between the two is the weight, and with the retail tolerances,. some R300 and S300 will be almost identical. The shafts are not frequency tested for flex. The flex feeling is really a weight feeling. 

XP is a different type of shaft with a softer tip to flight the ball higher. They may not be what you are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

He probably is aware Ethan. It's probably more the case that I won't feel the weight difference when holding the club but will feel it when swung,  hence the firner/harsher feel. 



Oddsocks said:



			What is your reason for changing the shafts OP?

Better flight?
More control?
Because they're shiny?
		
Click to expand...

As in the OP Baz.  The main consideration is how high the ball is going. 

Now that I'm staying behind the ball better I'm launching the ball much easier.  As a result the R300 fly to high. 

Improved dispersion would be a bonus. Even if it costs c s small amount of distance. 

Certainly not doing this on a whim for new shineys pal.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 5, 2015)

It's funny as the main reason I dropped from xp's stiff was because they launch to high.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			It's funny as the main reason I dropped from xp's stiff was because they launch to high.
		
Click to expand...

Are XP not the lighter variant?

As Ethan said above. Maybe S300 would be a better fit?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			He probably is aware Ethan. It's probably more the case that I won't feel the weight difference when holding the club but will feel it when swung,  hence the firner/harsher feel.
		
Click to expand...

Well, weight usually has more of an effect on ability to get the clubbed back to the ball. Feel is more to do with where the shaft's stiffest areas are. TTDG tends to be tip stiff and butt soft, so feel smooth because feel is often related to butt feel, whereas a Project X of the same frequency (flex) will often feel harsher because it is butt stiff. 

Anyway, the best way to sort it out os to try one.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 5, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Well, weight usually has more of an effect on ability to get the clubbed back to the ball. Feel is more to do with where the shaft's stiffest areas are. TTDG tends to be tip stiff and butt soft, so feel smooth because feel is often related to butt feel, whereas a Project X of the same frequency (flex) will often feel harsher because it is butt stiff. 

Anyway, the best way to sort it out os to try one.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 

As I said earlier I have experience with S300 in a mizuno MP32 4 iron and had no issues.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 6, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Well, your pro may not know that TT DG shafts are weight sorted. They make the shafts, weigh them when they come off and label them R300, S200, S300 etc accordingly. *The only difference between the two is the weight, and with the retail tolerances,.* some R300 and S300 will be almost identical. The shafts are not frequency tested for flex. The flex feeling is really a weight feeling. 

XP is a different type of shaft with a softer tip to flight the ball higher. They may not be what you are looking for.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that is miles off.  Whilst they weight sort Dynamic Golds, the profile of the shafts will be different.  In the blanks or in any discrete iron shaft, the tip section in the regular will be 2" longer than the tip section in the stiff and the butt section will be 2" shorter in the regular than the butt section in the stiff.  To suggest that the flex is determined by the weight is wrong; the flex is determined by the step pattern, the weight only determines the sub-flex


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 6, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Are XP not the lighter variant?

As Ethan said above. Maybe S300 would be a better fit?
		
Click to expand...

Yup but the xp's launch higher than standard dynamic gold


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry, but that is miles off.  Whilst they weight sort Dynamic Golds, the profile of the shafts will be different.  In the blanks or in any discrete iron shaft, the tip section in the regular will be 2" longer than the tip section in the stiff and the butt section will be 2" shorter in the regular than the butt section in the stiff.  To suggest that the flex is determined by the weight is wrong; the flex is determined by the step pattern, the weight only determines the sub-flex
		
Click to expand...


I think Ethan's reply was worded in a rather condescending way. Yes TT weight sort their shaft. However I believe that you are also wrong. The step distances are the same. The main difference is that the distance to the first "step" at the butt end of the club is a greater distance from the top and subsequently the last step distance is shorter making the flex play softer. 


There is not a lot of difference between S300 & R300 so soft or hard stepping them to get something in between is difficult. From experience and memory there is only 5 or 6 CPM between them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			I think Ethan's reply was worded in a rather condescending way. Yes TT weight sort their shaft. However I believe that you are also wrong. The step distances are the same. The main difference is that the distance to the first "step" at the butt end of the club is a greater distance from the top and subsequently the last step distance is shorter making the flex play softer. 


There is not a lot of difference between S300 & R300 so soft or hard stepping them to get something in between is difficult. From experience and memory there is only 5 or 6 CPM between them.
		
Click to expand...

Here's a cut & paste of the step table that used to be on True Temper's website;

*Product Tip to 1st Step* (Inches) Step Pattern (From Tip in Inches) Overall Length 

Dynamic Gold R300 *12.125* 9 @ 1.875, 2 @ 3.0 41 
Dynamic Gold S300 *10.125* 9 @ 1.875, 2 @ 3.0 41

The tip section on the R300 is 2" longer than the tip section on the S300, so on the same length shaft with the same step pattern in-between the butt section on the R300 will be 2" shorter than the butt section on the S300.


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Here's a cut & paste of the step table that used to be on True Temper's website;

*Product Tip to 1st Step* (Inches) Step Pattern (From Tip in Inches) Overall Length 

Dynamic Gold R300 *12.125* 9 @ 1.875, 2 @ 3.0 41 
Dynamic Gold S300 *10.125* 9 @ 1.875, 2 @ 3.0 41

The tip section on the R300 is 2" longer than the tip section on the S300, so on the same length shaft with the same step pattern in-between the butt section on the R300 will be 2" shorter than the butt section on the S300.
		
Click to expand...


Hey, so I was close, just got it the wrong way round. Thanks for sharing and correcting me. Appreciate that.

:thup:


----------

